# Think about this the next time you cancel on a pax



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you’re inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday? 

You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you’re a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question. 

We’ll all cancel here and there and hopefully not just for sh*ts and giggles. Just be considerate of the next driver who accepts and completes the ride. 

Happy new year! Be safe on those roads!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yea, I know exactly what you mean. The next time in a drive through after some really crappy service I yank the little 16 year old out through the drive thru window and beat the livin hell out of him. This poor kid has no idea what's going on so I just tell him "That's for the next time you get my order wrong."


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I receive a 1.7x request 9 minutes away. On my way there, rider sends a message saying,"I hate this about Uber."

After I get there, I sat and waited about 3 minutes before I started texting and calling.

He answers the phone and is telling me that he sent me text messages telling me to cancel the ride (I didn't get any messages other than the first message I stated above) because he didn't want to be charged for canceling and that he got another ride.

I told him that I am going to wait the other minute and a half, then I'm going to cancel for a no show fee.

Then he is telling me,"no problem, I got you." Blah blah blah

I hung up, waited the remaining time for a fee and immediately got another 1.8x request to the airport near my house.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I receive a 1.7x request 9 minutes away. On my way there, rider sends a message saying,"I hate this about Uber."
> 
> After I get there, I sat and waited about 3 minutes before I started texting and calling.
> 
> ...


That's one of the things I CXL for, getting a hostile text or call from a rider when I'm on the way because no fare is worth having a rider go off in my van. A polite message explaining that they'll be late gets them a break. Sometimes I get a funny message and that usually means nice kids just out having fun.

But I think it usually works the other way, when a rider has been getting cancelled on they are usually happy to see me.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


I enjoy these losers. I tell them get the truck out. I point to the cam. And repeat myself. Get the truck out. After which we play with our trucks live on youtube.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


Hey, it goes both ways and as they say, "you win some, you lose some."


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

So to placate the stupidity of a passenger who would take something out on their next driver I should instead let them take it out on me? I treat everyone very well, but if they hit 5:00 and aren't there with rare exception they get cancelled. If they take that out on their next driver, nothing i can do about that. I've picked up somebody who had their driver do the same thing and I don't resent him for it at all.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

I try to do the right thing, in general. I text upon arrival and call at 4 minutes. If they don't answer I'll call again at 5. If they still don't answer it's a cancel. If they apologize and tell me they're coming I'll wait an extra few minutes.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If it's busy or XL fare, I send me standard text upon arrival....if it hits 5 minutes, tough luck.

Use the app as a rider....when they confirm the order, they know exactly how far the driver is immediately. They can also watch the driver via GPS...then two minutes out, they get a notification that tells that the driver is almost there....how much can we do for these people other than go into their place and drag them out.

I feel zero remorse for cancellation after 5 minutes, that's on them. Lesson Learned.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Yeah if there's an active surge I am cancelling at exactly 5 minutes


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Awesomeness101 said:


> I try to do the right thing, in general. I text upon arrival and call at 4 minutes. If they don't answer I'll call again at 5. If they still don't answer it's a cancel. If they apologize and tell me they're coming I'll wait an extra few minutes.


I guess everyone has their own 'system'.
I live for the canx, it is about the only 'pure profit' move we have - and I get one or two per day.
It's like a tip as far as I'm concerned.

I roll up, make sure the timer is running.
At 2.00 I send a text "Your Uber car has arrived."
If I get a call or text back I indicate that "Uber will cancel this ride at five minutes."
At 5.01 I canx. 
Only exception to this procedure is if it's a surge ride. 
I will make a phone call at 4.00 if it's a surge, if I don't make contact I canx at 5; if I do, maybe I wait a little more.

Unlike many, I will accept another ping from the same previous cancellation. If they say anything when they get in the car I tell them that "Uber cancels after five minutes if you're not in the car. I have no control over it."


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

I’m not saying we shouldn’t ever cancel on a pax. That’d be hypocritical of me cos I’ve cancelled and will cancel again. But for a sensible reason. 

Outside the 5 min rule or unresponsive pax or such, there are drivers who cancel indiscriminately and for no reason except out of laziness or the slightest inconvenience. I’ve given rides to drivers who admit this. 

If only all pax are appreciative towards their next driver but I’ve found more are bitter about it than anything. To them, all drivers fall from the same tree.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_*"there are drivers who cancel indiscriminately and for no reason except out of laziness or the slightest inconvenience. I've given rides to drivers who admit this."*_

I will admit to it too, freely. But, I don't canx 'indiscriminately and for no reason'. I discriminate with great specificity. 
Not out of laziness as I am not a lazy person.
But, it is one of the few ways that I can make money (and that's why I'm out there.)
My time, and my fuel to get there is worth something.
Unless someone gives me $ to wait, I don't wait any more than I have to.

I have the same rule for new relationships, poker and jobs ... fold early and fold often.
Your hole cards are 2 and 7 offsuit? Fold.
Pax wanting to know where you are, can't get to the car, set the pin in the wrong spot? Fold.
And, an uber ping is both a new relationship and a new job.
There is an old Jewish saying: As it begins is how it ends.
If it's not starting out well, FOLD; it won't get better.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


You are over-thinking this imho. Have more respect for the independent decision making of your comrade drivers, and place more importance on the personal responsibility of pax.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> A polite message explaining that they'll be late gets them a break.


When a ***** gets in saying, "sorry 'bout the wait", I reply "no you're not".

It's pretty obvious that they don't give a crap. If they did, they would have come out to the car when it arrived.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yea, I know exactly what you mean. The next time in a drive through after some really crappy service I yank the little 16 year old out through the drive thru window and beat the livin hell out of him. This poor kid has no idea what's going on so I just tell him "That's for the next time you get my order wrong."


Lmao!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


They are always gratefull when i pick them up.
" 5 drivers canceled on me !"
Well imagine that . . .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Friday morning I canceled on a 4.97 rated rider. I sent my introductory text before I arrived ("Good Morning! I'm driving an X. I'll be there in Y minutes."), then sent another text after I had been there for a minute or two ("I'm in front of the door that says 110"), and then finished waiting the full 5 minutes. No response from him so I canceled.

Less than a minute after I pulled away I got a 4.97 ping from the exact same location. I hit No Thanks but I should have had the guts to accept and have that potentially unpleasant conversation. My end would have gone something like "Well you didn't respond or show up, so I thought you didn't need the ride anymore."

I probably should have waited it out because he probably would have tipped, but hey my time is valuable!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Hey, it goes both ways and as they say, "you win some, you lose some."


If only uber PAID DRIVERS . . .


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Friday morning I canceled on a 4.97 rated rider. I sent my introductory text before I arrived ("Good Morning! I'm driving an X. I'll be there in Y minutes."), then sent another text after I had been there for a minute or two ("I'm in front of the door that says 110"), and then finished waiting the full 5 minutes. No response from him so I canceled.
> 
> Less than a minute after I pulled away I got a 4.97 ping from the exact same location. I hit No Thanks but I should have had the guts to accept and have that potentially unpleasant conversation. My end would have gone something like "Well you didn't respond or show up, so I thought you didn't need the ride anymore."
> 
> I probably should have waited it out because he probably would have tipped, but hey my time is valuable!!!


He would have given you a 1 star for having the nerve to cancel on his entitled ass to begin with.

When it's surging I text the second I arrive at the location I'm waiting. Had to do that on NYE and glad I did because the guy immediately lets me know he's a hundred yards up the road at a different bar. No idea how that happened (he sucked), but he was piss drunk, so i went to the new location, they were ready right away. If it's not surging I generally won't even text and I love hitting no-show, especially the couple of times that as I've driven off they've finally waddled out, so I get to see them as I drive off with their money. A surprising amount of people have been conditioned to think that if they are paying for a service the person providing it has to do whatever and whenever, and the 5 minute cancel disabuses them of that. I still think it should be lowered to 3 minutes. I find that generally people are there either almost right away (within one minute) or they don't show; very, very few will show between 3 and 5 minutes anyway.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Friday morning I canceled on a 4.97 rated rider. I sent my introductory text before I arrived ("Good Morning! I'm driving an X. I'll be there in Y minutes."), then sent another text after I had been there for a minute or two ("I'm in front of the door that says 110"), and then finished waiting the full 5 minutes. No response from him so I canceled.
> 
> Less than a minute after I pulled away I got a 4.97 ping from the exact same location. I hit No Thanks but I should have had the guts to accept and have that potentially unpleasant conversation. My end would have gone something like "Well you didn't respond or show up, so I thought you didn't need the ride anymore."
> 
> I probably should have waited it out because he probably would have tipped, but hey my time is valuable!!!


I not only accept subsequent pings, but I actually wait right there for it.
Most of the time you'll get them back within a minute.
Then its all "I have no control over the canx. Uber knows when your phone gets close to mine, and if you're not in the car in five minutes, they cancel."
If they continue to whine about it, I ask them, "Why is my time worth zero? How long would you work at your job if they didn't pay you?"
Uncomfortable conversations do not make me uncomfortable.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> He would have given you a 1 star for having the nerve to cancel on his entitled ass to begin with.


Defeatist thinking like that and taking yourself out of the game before it's over is never going to allow you to score the coveted double no show fee, let alone the near-impossible triple. Take some risks. Go big or go home.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Friday morning I canceled on a 4.97 rated rider. I sent my introductory text before I arrived ("Good Morning! I'm driving an X. I'll be there in Y minutes."), then sent another text after I had been there for a minute or two ("I'm in front of the door that says 110"), and then finished waiting the full 5 minutes. No response from him so I canceled.
> 
> Less than a minute after I pulled away I got a 4.97 ping from the exact same location. I hit No Thanks but I should have had the guts to accept and have that potentially unpleasant conversation. My end would have gone something like "Well you didn't respond or show up, so I thought you didn't need the ride anymore."
> 
> I probably should have waited it out because he probably would have tipped, but hey my time is valuable!!!


Accept and a guaranteed 1 star or negative feedback. You made the right choice.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

@ddlero219
I have a question for you. Is the pax supposed to be toes to the curb when their car arrives? We both know the answer to that. So, if we, as drivers, are at the fkng pin, and then even have the option to cancel, then it is always warranted.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Trunkcorpse said:


> @ddlero219
> I have a question for you. Is the pax supposed to be toes to the curb when their car arrives? We both know the answer to that. So, if we, as drivers, are at the fkng pin, and then even have the option to cancel, then it is always warranted.


If the pax is not within sight by timers expiry, I'm gone.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> If the pax is not within sight by timers expiry, I'm gone.


 I try not to cancel unless I can see the whites of their eyes.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If pax is not IN THE CAR by expiry, I'm gone.
I have cancelled as they walk towards me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> If the pax is not within sight by timers expiry, I'm gone.


That's very generous. Within sight doesn't cut it for me; they have to be inside the vehicle, or in the process of getting in.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Dropking said:


> You are over-thinking this imho. Have more respect for the independent decision making of your comrade drivers, and place more importance on the personal responsibility of pax.


Yes I probably am. I have very low expectations on pax in terms of their ability to understand the drivers' point of view. Waste of energy trying to knock sense in to some pax.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's very generous. Within sight doesn't cut it for me; they have to be inside the vehicle, or in the process of getting in.


I have to agree with you. Sometimes I think the exact same.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

When I arrive and you send this message:










Automatic cancel. Are you not bright enough to either:

1) wait outside when my little car appears close to your location?
2) look out the window if it's too cold to wait outside?
3) look at the app that lets you know that I've arrived?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> When I arrive and you send this message:
> 
> View attachment 191335
> 
> ...


I got a better one: "Where u at?"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> When I arrive and you send this message:
> 
> View attachment 191335
> 
> ...


Better to keep a conversation going for 5:00 to get the no show fee. If I get this text or the phone call, they have already disqualified themselves from transport services from me; I might as well get paid the no show fee.

I like exploring the relativeness of "here" with them to pass the time. We can both be "here". In fact everyone is always "here". One can't be "there", except possibly in some kind of out-of-body experience. Anyway, by the time they have figured out what I'm talking about, whaddayaknow, 5:00 is up and I must be moving on.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm sorry, but I love canceling.


PickEmUp said:


> In defense of pax, I have picked up Uber pax and they showed me their app saying I am still several minutes away.


Did they show you the text that said you arrived, too?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> In defense of pax, I have picked up Uber pax and they showed me their app saying I am still several minutes away.


Me too.
That's why I always send a "your uber car has arrived" at two minutes.
And, because of that, I feel justified in cancelling at 5 minutes, no exceptions.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Defeatist thinking like that and taking yourself out of the game before it's over is never going to allow you to score the coveted double no show fee, let alone the near-impossible triple. Take some risks. Go big or go home.


I got the tri-fecta cancellations once.
LoL.
AND, on the fourth ping he got in and we went for the ride.
He spent almost $11 on canx fees for a $4 ride.
LoL

edit: actually he SPENT $15 for a $5 ride (his cost). And I don't know how many stars he gave me because IDGAF. I took those stars to the bank once, they don't give me credit.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I got the tri-fecta cancellations once.
> LoL.


Most impressive. This is exactly the type of badge that drivers should be awarded to show real achievement. Never mind this spaceship icon "all star driver" crap.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey all, I am here now, I am just over in that other forum, but I will be ready soon. wait for me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Ballsy. I never go back and pick up someone I cancelled. It's just asking for an uncomfortable ride and a 1 star rating.


That's not balls. That's business.
I don't get uncomfortable conducting business.
As to the one star: I told a pax once who promised me a five star rating that "I'd rather have a five buck tip and one star, if that's ok with you." LoL. Didn't get either. 
Oh well. Gotta try.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd rather not cancel once I've already invested time in the wait, being the CXL fee sucks now and we're getting paid something for the wait. I will if I have to. Whenever there was a difficult pickup the rider gets a helpful lecture on entering the name of the establishment first if they are at one, or the exact address if they are home, and not to use the pin unless they are on the side of the road in the woods. Also if they are at a condo or establishment with multiple entrances like a mall to send the driver a _text_ explaining exactly where they will be.

If you do cancel, go right to the payment screen to see where the destination was. That way you will know if the ride was worth accepting again if and when they ping you again.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> If you do cancel, go right to the payment screen to see where the destination was. That way you will know if the ride was worth accepting again if and when they ping you again.


Yes. That's a good point. I do that too, if I have the time. Sometimes the repeat ping comes right away ...


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> If you do cancel, go right to the payment screen to see where the destination was. That way you will know if the ride was worth accepting again if and when they ping you again.


Never knew that, just checked a few. Not regretting the cancels, thanks for the tip


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I looked later at the 4.97 guy's destination. Would have been a min fare.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ubers pickup locator sucks ass. Often it will send me 2 or 3 houses away, even to another block.

Last week I had a pickup, uber dropped me in a general area with 6 homes. Pax waits 4:45 to call me ... ignored .. cancelled. They come out and get in the car, I tell them the five minutes ran out and they need to order me again, so they did. Uber gave me the ride, told me it was a 3 minutes away pickup (as they are in the car in front of the correct house). 

They flagged me for navigation at pickup. I complained to Uber about it, uber emailed that next time if I have problems with the nav I should ask pax for help getting to destination. Smh.


----------



## fooddetective (Jul 12, 2017)

Had a situation like that on new years eve. About 10 minutes from my destination with another pax, I get a new ride, accept I get a phone call maybe 2 minutes after that. I don't answer when I have pax in the car. I arrive at the destination, check my voicemail. Guy is BERATING me for making him wait, scheduled the request in advance so either some other or multiple people cancelled or Uber ****ed up. But after listening to his long message *****ing about potentially missed reservations and my "ass needing to be there ASAP", I cancelled. I did think about him taking it out on the next driver, but why would I subject myself to that? Every other ride I got on New Years that was "scheduled in advance" made me nervous but everyone else was cool, a few said I even got there early. I'm in the Minneapolis market and the whole scheduled in advance is new to me (through Uber, see it all the time through Lyft). I think the other cancel issue is a pax gets charged 5 bucks, but we get charged nothing. Yes it increases our cancellation rating and I'm sure if that gets out of hand you *could* get deactivated, but I don't know if that is common.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> When I arrive and you send this message:
> 
> View attachment 191335
> 
> ...





PickEmUp said:


> I see what you did there......
> 
> In defense of pax, I have picked up Uber pax and they showed me their app saying I am still several minutes away.


Or if extremely cold and it is an apartment complex without a view to the street so they can't actually see anything useful...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wb6vpm said:


> Or if extremely cold and it is an apartment complex without a view to the street so they can't actually see anything useful...


How is that your fault?
Why should you pay for it?

I don't know who _should_ pay for it, but it shouldn't be ME.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I looked later at the 4.97 guy's destination. Would have been a min fare.


What if it were a profitable trip? Then what? It's like hooking with a one-nighter drunk as hell and waking up not remembering anything. She could be young and hot or old and grotesque. It could go either way.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I receive a 1.7x request 9 minutes away. On my way there, rider sends a message saying,"I hate this about Uber."
> 
> After I get there, I sat and waited about 3 minutes before I started texting and calling.
> 
> ...


That kind of luck only happens to moderators!!! Cheers!



backcountryrez said:


> When I arrive and you send this message:
> 
> View attachment 191335
> 
> ...


Exactly right...and FUber texts the pax and says, Your driver has arrived, even before he gets to your location. So there is zero reason to not be tied in the curb. 5:01cancel and move on.


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> If you do cancel, go right to the payment screen to see where the destination was. That way you will know if the ride was worth accepting again if and when they ping you again.


Never thought of that; good tip.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> What if it were a profitable trip? Then what? It's like hooking with a one-nighter drunk as hell and waking up not remembering anything. She could be young and hot or old and grotesque. It could go either way.


Because I didn't want to risk a bad rating.


----------



## Happy99 (Jan 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When a ***** gets in saying, "sorry 'bout the wait", I reply "no you're not".
> 
> It's pretty obvious that they don't give a crap. If they did, they would have come out to the car when it arrived.


Get over yourself. People are not perfect as displayed by you. As an Uber passenger you might call to make sure that there is one nearby and you might still be waiting 2 to 3 minutes before the household gets ready to make the move to the car . God for bid the driver gets upset as that is not in the individuals immediate concern, think about your ultimate goal and that is pleasing the passenger. If that is not your ultimate goal you need to get the F out of this business


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Happy99 said:


> Get over yourself d head. People are not perfect as displayed by you. As an Uber passenger you might call to make sure that there is one nearby and you might still be waiting 2 to 3 minutes before the household gets ready to make the move to the car . God for bid the driver gets upset as that is not in the individuals immediate concern, think about your ultimate goal and that is pleasing the passenger. If that is not your ultimate goal you need to get the F out of this business


I see you are a new member.
Are you also a new driver?
Just wondering.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


Had that so many times, that's where you get to test your customer service skills. If you manage to get a tip out of a pax that is fuming cuz last 2 drivers cancelled on them, you got mad skillz lol.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I too am sick of 8/10 of "late" pax saying Sorry, as if that makes it all okay.

Maybe 10% of the time it is legitimately unavoidable. But the other 90% is just them disregarding your time. After 8,000 rides, I have earned the right to feel this way.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Friday morning I canceled on a 4.97 rated rider. I sent my introductory text before I arrived ("Good Morning! I'm driving an X. I'll be there in Y minutes."), then sent another text after I had been there for a minute or two ("I'm in front of the door that says 110"), and then finished waiting the full 5 minutes. No response from him so I canceled.


Did you finally shorten up the texts that you send every passenger after getting a ride request? I remember that they used to be the length of a novel.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Happy99 said:


> Get over yourself d head. People are not perfect as displayed by you. As an Uber passenger you might call to make sure that there is one nearby and you might still be waiting 2 to 3 minutes before the household gets ready to make the move to the car . God for bid the driver gets upset as that is not in the individuals immediate concern, think about your ultimate goal and that is pleasing the passenger. If that is not your ultimate goal you need to get the F out of this business


"Happy"99, Lol. 
Hilarious! 

mis·no·mer
misˈnōmər/
_noun_

a wrong or inaccurate name or designation


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> Did you finally shorten up the texts that you send every passenger after getting a ride request? I remember that they used to be the length of a novel.


Ya that was a temporary experiment (the no eating/drinking/smoking, fasten seat belts, etc.) and didn't last long because my ratings were edging down...people don't like the word "no". Here's what I send now:

*Good evening! I am driving a (color of car) (make of car). I'll be at or near your pin in about X minutes.*

X is the number of minutes away they are on the navigation. It's usually pretty accurate, like within one minute.

After I started doing this I noticed toes on curb rate increased. Also, occasionally someone cancels right after I send the text. Maybe the person is prompted to realize they ordered an Uber they no longer need, or maybe they think I am going to be demanding/talkative and don't want to deal with it.

BTW nice to see you, SailingWithThe Breeze . Seems like it's been a while.


----------



## Happy99 (Jan 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I see you are a new member.
> Are you also a new driver?
> Just wondering.


No, driving for 1.5 yrs


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I drive mostly Lux ... and I give all of them a courtesy text when I'm 5 minutes away (generally to get the gate code) and then I text again when I arrive. Most of my pax are not ready when I arrive ... and they ask me if I can "start the meter" and wait. Most come out within 10 minutes of arrival, but I have waited 30 minutes several times and waited for an hour once. *in the end, most of my pax tipped me over and above the wait time. **I don't give the same wait time courtesies to an XL pax ... and I don't drive X, but for XL & Select pax I pretty much follow a 5-minute cancel rule.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Ubers pickup locator sucks ass. Often it will send me 2 or 3 houses away, even to another block.
> 
> Last week I had a pickup, uber dropped me in a general area with 6 homes. Pax waits 4:45 to call me ... ignored .. cancelled. They come out and get in the car, I tell them the five minutes ran out and they need to order me again, so they did. Uber gave me the ride, told me it was a 3 minutes away pickup (as they are in the car in front of the correct house).
> 
> They flagged me for navigation at pickup. I complained to Uber about it, uber emailed that next time if I have problems with the nav I should ask pax for help getting to destination. Smh.


The problem with Pin Drop often is that the pax orders the car when they are at the back of the house, so it picks up the address from a neighbor's house instead of the pax address. (I generally tell people to enter the address vs. Pin Drop ... that will ensure drivers can find them and they can avoid cancels)


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


sponsored by Uber

My best tips and even the best one ($50) came about because of other drivers cancelling. So, I am helping out other drivers by cancelling.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Happy99 said:


> Get over yourself d head. People are not perfect as displayed by you. As an Uber passenger you might call to make sure that there is one nearby and you might still be waiting 2 to 3 minutes before the household gets ready to make the move to the car . God for bid the driver gets upset as that is not in the individuals immediate concern, think about your ultimate goal and that is pleasing the passenger. If that is not your ultimate goal you need to get the F out of this business


You serious? I should be the pax's immediate concern. He literally just called me on his phone. The only time I understand a pax being late is if they get an estimate from uber and then I end up there 2 min later. I have had some insanely short pickups. When I'm 5-10 min out and then I'm still there waiting for them it's only because of one reason: they don't care. This is why I personally get pleasure out of cancelling at 5 min. I enjoy it and I know many others here do, too. It's like scolding a badly behaved child except I get money for doing it, what's not to love?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

X- No Thanks


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag.


Sometimes, true. Mostly, when I get a pax who has been cxld on, they thank me for actually accepting the ride and showing up to get them... they are fully aware that we are independent contractors.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> I receive a 1.7x request 9 minutes away. On my way there, rider sends a message saying,"I hate this about Uber."
> 
> After I get there, I sat and waited about 3 minutes before I started texting and calling.
> 
> ...


I love how pax Think that if WE cancel THEY don't get charged. Any pax reading this take a lesson: the driver has the option of doing that but he's not going to just do it for the hell of it.

If the driver wastes his time and energy you better believe you're getting charged a cancel fee. It's not an "automatic" to get away fee-free just because you ask the driver to cancel instead of you


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Uber isn't important enough to me to worry about ratings. Most people are respectable. Every passenger knows that I am only doing this part time. I don't do shady things and am a genuine guy. If you love by the golden rule of treating others how you want to be treated, it's all gravy.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm sorry but I'm canceling for any reason I want. When I choose to drive, I have nothing to lose if they deactivate me because I only do this for extra money for booze and going out. If one of these 18-22 year-old brats take it out on me, I'll yell back. If they get physical, I have 12 years of boxing and martial arts to make sure they'll remember my face.

If you think you have a problem or even if you make a mistake and believe they might rate you lower than a 5 star, then report them and make up a reason even if it is a lie so you won't get punished by a pax's rating. Uber lies to us, that means we can lie to them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

htboston said:


> I'm sorry but I'm canceling for any reason I want. When I choose to drive, I have nothing to lose if they deactivate me because I only do this for extra money for booze and going out. If one of these 18-22 year-old brats take it out on me, I'll yell back. If they get physical, I have 12 years of boxing and martial arts to make sure they'll remember my face.
> 
> If you think you have a problem or even if you make a mistake and believe they might rate you lower than a 5 star, then report them and make up a reason even if it is a lie so you won't get punished by a pax's rating. Uber lies to us, that means we can lie to them.


I agree that we shouldn't have to take abuse from passengers, but I disagree with your overall philosophy which seems to be disregard for other parties. And lack of respect for good business practices. Getting in a physical altercation is just stupid.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Getting in a physical altercation is just stupid.


Unless you're a badass from Boston, in which case it's cool.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Ubers pickup locator sucks ass. Often it will send me 2 or 3 houses away, even to another block.
> 
> Last week I had a pickup, uber dropped me in a general area with 6 homes. Pax waits 4:45 to call me ... ignored .. cancelled. They come out and get in the car, I tell them the five minutes ran out and they need to order me again, so they did. Uber gave me the ride, told me it was a 3 minutes away pickup (as they are in the car in front of the correct house).
> 
> They flagged me for navigation at pickup. I complained to Uber about it, uber emailed that next time if I have problems with the nav I should ask pax for help getting to destination. Smh.


I just went to a GLH about this yesterday. We are not supposed to take a hit due to Nav/pindrop issues. They struck the 2-star she gave me, as well as her comments.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Seriously w this logic you wouldn't even have a job or car because u would want the next guy to have it.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


If you dont cancel the pax may just continue shitting on the next driver


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> If you dont cancel the pax may just continue shitting on the next driver


But if you don't cancel and you take the ride, there won't be a next driver for the pax to shit on. That's the point.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> The problem with Pin Drop often is that the pax orders the car when they are at the back of the house, so it picks up the address from a neighbor's house instead of the pax address. (I generally tell people to enter the address vs. Pin Drop ... that will ensure drivers can find them and they can avoid cancels)


There's a lot of that, and at the back of hotels and restaurants.

The worst I ever had was picking up in a residential area with no cell service, and the rider was connected on their home wifi which will put the pin nowhere near their location. And I'm unable to contact them by phone. I got them eventually and it was worth it, but they got the lecture.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber Pin Drop has gotten better over the past 2 years, but nothing is as good as the actual address.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

htboston said:


> I'm sorry but I'm canceling for any reason I want. When I choose to drive, I have nothing to lose if they deactivate me because I only do this for extra money for booze and going out. If one of these 18-22 year-old brats take it out on me, I'll yell back. If they get physical, I have 12 years of boxing and martial arts to make sure they'll remember my face.
> 
> If you think you have a problem or even if you make a mistake and believe they might rate you lower than a 5 star, then report them and make up a reason even if it is a lie so you won't get punished by a pax's rating. Uber lies to us, that means we can lie to them.


I would love to watch you in the courtroom. 
guilty


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Chris Verdi said:


> I would love to watch you in the courtroom.
> guilty


Only if you hit first. If you make them swing first and you swing back- self-defense. Not Guilty


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Had a late night unicorn that was thankful I picked him up, the last guy kicked him out of the car after finding out it was the opposite direction of home


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


 I give zero you know whats about the next driver or the pax. Uber and lyft have made me this way. And if you dont know how to protect yourself in this gig. Lolz all night long.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This is the ride-hailing companies fault. Uber (and Lyft but Lyft is Uber with pink branding) wouldn't have this problem if in many markets a cancel fee didn’t pay more than a minimum fare ride. D.C. it's the same, but you can spend 20 minutes going a mile in traffic versus pull up, wait 2 minutes for a Pool, hit cancel, collect same amount. Rinse and repeat.

Raise the rates drivers get (you already gave yourself a raise with your Upfront Pricing bullshit thievery scheme) and you'll have a lot more completed rides.

Search 'Shirlington Shuffle' or Shuffle/Shuffling in the D.C. Boards to see what I mean


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I will Cancel whenever passenger is being a dweeb lame person. Other than that, I never do the 'get a whopping $4' cancel fee thing...not worth my time.

All that said, know this, passenger can now leave Reports even on Cancels (Trip never started) and lie or embellish to cause the Cancelling driver trouble. Be careful....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


Will think about them just as much as they think about us. . .

" I'll tip you in the app." . . .

Check is in the mail .



UberLaLa said:


> I will Cancel whenever passenger is being a dweeb lame person. Other than that, I never do the 'get a whopping $4' cancel fee thing...not worth my time.
> 
> All that said, know this, passenger can now leave Reports even on Cancels (Trip never started) and lie or embellish to cause the Cancelling driver trouble. Be careful....


Yet ANOTHER item to make Uber
NOT WORTH DOING !


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


Let me guess, you think we are all in this together. We're not. You are my competition. I don't give a sh*t if you get down rated and neither does anybody else. That's capitalism at it's finest.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Let me guess, you think we are all in this together. We're not. You are my competition. I don't give a sh*t if you get down rated and neither does anybody else. That's capitalism at it's finest.


we're all in this together about as much as uber is the greatest job ever. we're each other's competitor, but doesn't mean we have to be d*cks to the other. I was venting after being berated by a pax earlier in the day for something I didn't do.

it's a matter of professionalism and mutual respect. and, as reflected in this thread, there's very little of that towards others in the field. we don't have to hold others' hands but it really doesn't have to be as cut-throat as it's made to seem.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Sorry, not sorry. My cancellation rate was at 67%, and I did it on purpose. Oh I just checked and it's at 80% now lol... still no threat I'll get deactivated. If they have an attitude, cancel on them. They don't deserve to be given a private ride in your vehicle at a low low fare just to dehumanize you. Stand up for yourself because Uber won't do it.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 191710
> 
> 
> X- No Thanks


I think that every driver deserves at least a $1 tip per trip, but people always have the false notion that millennial don't wanna tip. It's hard to tip when you have an average college loan debt of $20-25k, cost of living is going up, and entry-level salaries for young people are under $30k per year before taxes.

I know what you want to say..."then don't take Uber!"

My respond is everyone including yourself will always find the cheapest or best deals to save them money, and Uber is cheaper than taxis. Also, better than walking too.

No, eating avocados and going out to lunch once per week isn't the issue.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If pax is not IN THE CAR by expiry, I'm gone.
> I have cancelled as they walk towards me.


Me too-

A couple of weeks ago, I waited at the Standard on Sunset Boulevard for the required five minutes, and right after I cancelled no show, as I started to roll out of the driveway, I hear yelling from behind my car "HEY! STOP! STAAHP!" and knew of course it was idiotic (non) pax. Some dumb B was blocking the driveway exit with her car so my quick escape was temporarily delayed, I truly wanted to roll through her car.

By then the figging cancelled pax had run down the driveway and were literally at my car and BANGING on the back door - thank God that idiotic woman moved her car so I could squeal away without having to actually deal with the pax , they were so mad but hey, you snooze, you lose!



htboston said:


> I think that every driver deserves at least a $1 tip per trip, but people always have the false notion that millennial don't wanna tip. It's hard to tip when you have an average college loan debt of $20-25k, cost of living is going up, and entry-level salaries for young people are under $30k per year before taxes.
> 
> I know what you want to say..."then don't take Uber!"
> 
> ...


Wait- You're 100% incorrect- The answer absolutely is "do not take an Uber", and yes the issue is eating avocados and going out to lunch once a week. You can't tip, don't ride. Don't be a cheap shit.

You're why I despise millennials with such a burning passion. Unfortunately my city is overflowing with your ilk, hence 60-80% of trips are millennial-filled. Ugh. What I would give to have a full WEEK of non-millennial trips. Tips would go up, frustration would go down, and the world would be a better place.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


The pax is usually happier that I picked them up. They figure the driver knows where destination is and the previous ube driver didn't want to do that drive. They are thankful for me picking them up. That's the usual reponse I get. They quickly figure out that I'm much better uber ride anyways.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

newdriverintown said:


> Sorry, not sorry. My cancellation rate was at 67%, and I did it on purpose. Oh I just checked and it's at 80% now lol... still no threat I'll get deactivated. If they have an attitude, cancel on them. They don't deserve to be given a private ride in your vehicle at a low low fare just to dehumanize you. Stand up for yourself because Uber won't do it.


preach, bro



Julescase said:


> Wait- You're 100% incorrect- The answer absolutely is "do not take an Uber", and yes the issue is eating avocados and going out to lunch once a week. You can't tip, don't ride. Don't be a cheap shit.
> 
> You're why I despise millennials with such a burning passion. Unfortunately my city is overflowing with your ilk, hence 60-80% of trips are millennial-filled. Ugh. What I would give to have a full WEEK of non-millennial trips. Tips would go up, frustration would go down, and the world would be a better place.


when you go shopping, do you find the cheapest deals or do you prefer to pay full price?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I receive a 1.7x request 9 minutes away. On my way there, rider sends a message saying,"I hate this about Uber."


Soory, but you're the fool on this one. After you got "I hate this about Uber." you should've canceled. Clearly that person was going to be a pain!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Soory, but you're the fool on this one. After you got "I hate this about Uber." you should've canceled. Clearly that person was going to be a pain!


Ahh, but luck was on my side. It wasn't a pain at all. It actually worked out for me.


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I will Cancel whenever passenger is being a dweeb lame person. Other than that, I never do the 'get a whopping $4' cancel fee thing...not worth my time.
> 
> All that said, know this, passenger can now leave Reports even on Cancels (Trip never started) and lie or embellish to cause the Cancelling driver trouble. Be careful....


Uber has the ability to look and see if driver was at the location and waited the required amount of time


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> preach, bro
> 
> when you go shopping, do you find the cheapest deals or do you prefer to pay full price?


You know whats cheaper than a $50k college loan? A $5k Community College loan.

You whats cheaper than a night of drinking? Buying alcohol and partying with friends at home. Know whats even cheaper? Marijuana. Or juice. Or water.

Know whats cheaper than Taxis? Uber. Even cheaper is the bus. Even cheaper is biking or walking.

No money is an excuse, and we all make it. But the truth is that what a persons desires and wants seem to override the money issue. How many of those "broke" people have a cell phone worth over $300? How many have money to go to concerts and vacations? How many spend $5-10 every day or two on a pack of cigarettes?

If someone is truly poor I understand, but when making choices to spend on some things yet short others and claim to be broke, thats just a lot of hypocracy.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You know whats cheaper than a $50k college loan? A $5k Community College loan.
> 
> You whats cheaper than a night of drinking? Buying alcohol and partying with friends at home. Know whats even cheaper? Marijuana. Or juice. Or water.
> 
> ...


Hey, it's all about how generous a person is.

Monday night I drove in Milwaukee for fun (although a navigation error busted me down from 4.93 to 4.92). Picked up a female Hispanic looking pax at Applebee's. She's like the dining room manager or something, and starts talking all ghetto-accent-ish on the phone with a friend, talking about who's dating whom and who's pregnant by whom. She had me stop at a gas station on Silver Spring in NW Milwaukee, and let me tell you that is NOT a place for a "privileged" guy like me to leave a BMW running without sitting in it with his finger on the Door Lock button. I was kind of nervous, but whatevs.

She was very nice and we talked about our children, and how they behave. When I dropped her off she specifically told me to stay in the entryway of the apartment complex parking lot, so that I didn't get stuck towards the back...which meant she had to walk in the cold. Who knows, maybe she didn't want me to see which apartment she went into.

Before she got out she gave me a $10 bill, on a fare where I received less than $11! I asked if she wanted change and she said no.

Awesome lady! Probably making half of what these entitled millennials make, yet she treats me with respect and tips me.


----------



## Chefbumbum (Nov 16, 2017)

Happy99 said:


> Get over yourself d head. People are not perfect as displayed by you. As an Uber passenger you might call to make sure that there is one nearby and you might still be waiting 2 to 3 minutes before the household gets ready to make the move to the car . God for bid the driver gets upset as that is not in the individuals immediate concern, think about your ultimate goal and that is pleasing the passenger. If that is not your ultimate goal you need to get the F out of this business


You will learn. You will learn that you only survive if the wheels are turning and you have paxholes in your car.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

htboston said:


> I think that every driver deserves at least a $1 tip per trip, but people always have the false notion that millennial don't wanna tip. It's hard to tip when you have an average college loan debt of $20-25k, cost of living is going up, and entry-level salaries for young people are under $30k per year before taxes.
> 
> I know what you want to say..."then don't take Uber!"
> 
> ...


Hard disagree....these college kids all jump into our cars and almost every single one of them has IPhone 8s....I can't afford an IPhone 8, so don't give me 'They have college loans to pay for' shtick because they aren't paying them yet.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

htboston said:


> preach, bro
> 
> when you go shopping, do you find the cheapest deals or do you prefer to pay full price?


I look for the best deals, but if I gave my purchases delivered, or I ask someone to help me get the bags to and into my car, I acknowledge that it was a SERVICE, and SERVICE providers get tips. Even a dollar'll work.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

other drivers are my competition idgaf churn out im not drivng for free so my competition doesn't have too

fu

uber made it drivers vs drivers pax vs drivers aint no rules to war

if it aint the airport you getting cancelled on in my market so basically nothing less than 10 miles ill drive to you start trip see its less than $10 & drive right on by, losing $1 better than losing 20+ minutes & $3 simple math the next churn out will happily get ya

dont any real drivers care about ratings, spend $300 get $200+ back eat the vig bump it back up or take a course for less than $100 how bad you have to be to be fired over ratings 3 outta 100 will 1 star ya the rest 5 or 4, ratings are for children thats why uber uses them they gamified your job/life targeting the cocaine pleasure centers each ping like a slot machine willing to accept 80+% of the blank contracts in hopes youll be rewarded with 20% of rides that pay over costs, youre a game to them stupid code to manipulate its a job 100% should pay its not charity or a game so if you keep getting played its designed just for you...

im a man not some pre teen in 1985 hollarin bout $2 foh yall can keep it, i unmatch, yall take em you deserve em the algorithm said your data said please Sir can i have another


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Let me guess, you think we are all in this together. We're not. You are my competition. I don't give a sh*t if you get down rated and neither does anybody else. That's capitalism at it's finest.


That is a hell of a thing for you to say to me. I thought we had something good, something that would last.



ddelro219 said:


> we're all in this together about as much as uber is the greatest job ever. we're each other's competitor, but doesn't mean we have to be d*cks to the other. I was venting after being berated by a pax earlier in the day for something I didn't do.
> 
> it's a matter of professionalism and mutual respect. and, as reflected in this thread, there's very little of that towards others in the field. we don't have to hold others' hands but it really doesn't have to be as cut-throat as it's made to seem.


If I slip on the ice is it trump's fault? You are doing exactly what the pax did: complain to an irrelevant party. The pax couldn't take it out on the person who cancelled so you were the whipping boy. Your ire deserves to be directed at the person blaming you for something you didn't do, ie the pax.



SuzeCB said:


> I look for the best deals, but if I gave my purchases delivered, or I ask someone to help me get the bags to and into my car, I acknowledge that it was a SERVICE, and SERVICE providers get tips. Even a dollar'll work.


I am cheap and thrifty but since doing uber i tip way better now. I had two guys over last night and one slashed his hand almost immediately, spattered my floor with blood, and put a hole in my floor and wall. I drove him, and spent over two hours at urgent care (he was from out of town) while his buddy finished up work in a snow storm, after which they had to still make it back to syracuse. I still tipped.

I don't demand or expect tips with uber but it is a nice gesture even if it is tiny.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Hard disagree....these college kids all jump into our cars and almost every single one of them has IPhone 8s....I can't afford an IPhone 8, so don't give me 'They have college loans to pay for' shtick because they aren't paying them yet.


See, I think the perception of the college kids we pick up stems from the fact that the rich ones are the ones that have _time_ to eat out and party every night.

Me? I had to work full time. I had zero chance to party. If you go to a local community college, I think you'll find that the students are quite different.

Besides, _most_ people were obnoxious when they were 19.

Signed, 
A 31-year old Millenial (some of us are in our mid-30s now!)


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

p


Merc7186 said:


> If it's busy or XL fare, I send me standard text upon arrival....if it hits 5 minutes, tough luck.
> 
> Use the app as a rider....when they confirm the order, they know exactly how far the driver is immediately. They can also watch the driver via GPS...then two minutes out, they get a notification that tells that the driver is almost there....how much can we do for these people other than go into their place and drag them out.
> 
> I feel zero remorse for cancellation after 5 minutes, that's on them. Lesson Learned.


gps is not always real time it can lag thats an instant cancel if they text me like why you not moving or you coming? well im actually at the house putting my pants on because im smart enough not to drive for fares but there are traffuc lights & i send EVERY request a pre text so its no biggy ill get my 1-7 airport fares a day & play games with the rest of my alotted puc time

think you gonna insult me with less than $10 & its not going cost hundreds in 1star service for 1 star prices, ya drip bleach in carpet from roller bags, drop nails in employee parking lots at the court house when you get tickets, or as Roseanne said spit in his milk its get even not mad out here

$2 after gas & expenses in 2017 cant help but lmao AND no tip AND theyre bartenders AND waitresses.... cant even make this bizzaro world up how its remotely legal but oh well

uber on


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You know whats cheaper than a $50k college loan? A $5k Community College loan.
> 
> You whats cheaper than a night of drinking? Buying alcohol and partying with friends at home. Know whats even cheaper? Marijuana. Or juice. Or water.
> 
> ...


This comment should be featured.


----------



## BetaTester (Dec 27, 2017)

I just read the first 12-15 posts. My practice so far is to wait until time is up. No call. No text. Just wait. Why? I as a rider when request an Uber/Lyft I stand where Im supposed to be picked up. Also if Im unable to stand right on the spot because of rain or something like that I will be constantly watching at the app to see how far away the driver is or to check for notifications when the driver arrives. We are here to take people from point A to point B. There is no need for baby sitting...


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver.


Disagree. My experience has been riders stating their appreciation that I picked them up after previous drivers canceled on them.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> Disagree. My experience has been riders stating their appreciation that I picked them up after previous drivers canceled on them.


yup they tend to tip too cuz you get to spread some uber truth "drivers lose $ on every ride under 10 miles i need to bring my cancel rate down so you got lucky, you can kinda tell the non profitable rides"

a suprised "really"

"yeah its a ponzi scam tgey lose 6.5 million a day, 3 billion a year, 96% of drivers fail first year you gotva 4%er"

i teach them to wait out surge if not in a hurry, if its above 3 call a select or black, if at a business send name as we only see numbers most times it might save em a few minutes, if theres a hotel near by walk there those get cancelled less, walk to easy pick up spots avoid the crowds a whole 5 minute uber education they appreciate it or dont


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> If I slip on the ice is it trump's fault? You are doing exactly what the pax did: complain to an irrelevant party. The pax couldn't take it out on the person who cancelled so you were the whipping boy. Your ire deserves to be directed at the person blaming you for something you didn't do, ie the pax.


how am I complaining to an irrelevant party? drivers have more control over this than you think. many just choose not to for various reasons - jus read through this thread for examples. i'm playing devil's advocate here - pax don't always know better, like the pax I had earlier that day. how would directing my ire towards that already heated pax help at all except to add fuel to the flame?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> how am I complaining to an irrelevant party? drivers have more control over this than you think. many just choose not to for various reasons - jus read through this thread for examples. i'm playing devil's advocate here - pax don't always know better, like the pax I had earlier that day. how would directing my ire towards that already heated pax help at all except to add fuel to the flame?


It wouldn't because they were already annoyed. One option was to tell them to can it and another is to just let it roll off your back. That pax had no right to be upset; there is no corrective action the previous driver should have taken.

Anybody who cannot reach the car they ordered within five minutes deserves to get dumped.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> It wouldn't because they were already annoyed. One option was to tell them to can it and another is to just let it roll off your back. That pax had no right to be upset; there is no corrective action the previous driver should have taken.
> 
> Anybody who cannot reach the car they ordered within five minutes deserves to get dumped.


I agree. I'm gone at 5 minutes but my 'ire' has to do with drivers who cancel willy-nilly. the pax that day at least claimed that the previous driver cancelled in under 1 minute. it could have been BS but it's not so far-fetched. it's happened to me when I ride pax.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


You tolerate verbal abuse and childish attitudes from adults?

I simply pull over and kick them out of the vehicle. One chick got dumped in the tender loin.

It's not my job to teach people how to act as an adult.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> _*"there are drivers who cancel indiscriminately and for no reason except out of laziness or the slightest inconvenience. I've given rides to drivers who admit this."*_
> 
> I will admit to it too, freely. But, I don't canx 'indiscriminately and for no reason'. I discriminate with great specificity.
> Not out of laziness as I am not a lazy person.
> ...


Well put!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> That's one of the things I CXL for, getting a hostile text or call from a rider when I'm on the way because no fare is worth having a rider go off in my van. A polite message explaining that they'll be late gets them a break. Sometimes I get a funny message and that usually means nice kids just out having fun.
> 
> But I think it usually works the other way, when a rider has been getting cancelled on they are usually happy to see me.


Whenever I get a call from pax asking where are you or that is in anyway negative, I immediately cancel. Those pax are ALWAYS a bad experience.



MadTownUberD said:


> Friday morning I canceled on a 4.97 rated rider. I sent my introductory text before I arrived ("Good Morning! I'm driving an X. I'll be there in Y minutes."), then sent another text after I had been there for a minute or two ("I'm in front of the door that says 110"), and then finished waiting the full 5 minutes. No response from him so I canceled.
> 
> Less than a minute after I pulled away I got a 4.97 ping from the exact same location. I hit No Thanks but I should have had the guts to accept and have that potentially unpleasant conversation. My end would have gone something like "Well you didn't respond or show up, so I thought you didn't need the ride anymore."
> 
> I probably should have waited it out because he probably would have tipped, but hey my time is valuable!!!


NEVER EVER go go back and pick up a cancelled pax. Unless you want no tip and an uber complaint in addition to a one star.



UberLaLa said:


> All that said, know this, passenger can now leave Reports even on Cancels (Trip never started) and lie or embellish to cause the Cancelling driver trouble. Be careful....


When did this start? I haven't seen it yet .


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

No service provided (no ride) --->>> No star rated


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> ...When did this start? I haven't seen it yet .


This past summer. Very few drivers, let alone passengers realize it is possible, now.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> This past summer. Very few drivers, let alone passengers realize it is possible, now.
> 
> View attachment 193133
> View attachment 193134


Question: was this a waited 5 mins and cancel or something else? It looks like this is only a refund issue related to the cancellation fee? Did Uber take your fee away?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> Question: was this a waited 5 mins and cancel or something else? It looks like this is only a refund issue related to the cancellation fee? Did Uber take your fee away?


That is from my passenger app. I was not the driver. ALL passengers now can Report every driver, even if they never took a trip with that driver, once they are matched with a Ping.

The second screenshot is what passenger gets when they Scroll Down.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Friday morning I canceled on a 4.97 rated rider. I sent my introductory text before I arrived ("Good Morning! I'm driving an X. I'll be there in Y minutes."), then sent another text after I had been there for a minute or two ("I'm in front of the door that says 110"), and then finished waiting the full 5 minutes. No response from him so I canceled.
> 
> Less than a minute after I pulled away I got a 4.97 ping from the exact same location. I hit No Thanks but I should have had the guts to accept and have that potentially unpleasant conversation. My end would have gone something like "Well you didn't respond or show up, so I thought you didn't need the ride anymore."
> 
> I probably should have waited it out because he probably would have tipped, but hey my time is valuable!!!


My first week driving uber, I got a ping to a dark street. No lights on in the house. No show. I cancelled and left...

Then got a ping back to the same exact location. When I realized it was the same place I considered cancelling.

But as I was about to, 4 super hot girls hopped in my car. The ride was 32 miles back up to hollywood, awesome.

Along the way, aux cord and fun conversation and they were all "you're the best of driver ever" but also

"Were gonna give you give stars" but another pipped up "I thought we were gonna give one star because he cancelled".

Thinkug quickly I said "who cancelled?"

They said "another driver named (my name) cancelled on us."

oh terrible!

When I dropped them off, one of them handed me an empty Smirnoff Ice and said "do you have a trash were finished with this".

SMH. I Didn't see they were drinking alcohol in the back.

*My rule ever after has been "once I cancel, I ignore all further pickups from that rider."
*
At best they are going to be pissed at me. But often they have even more serious problems that I don't want to deal with.



UberLaLa said:


> That is from my passenger app. I was not the driver. ALL passengers now can Report every driver, even if they never took a trip with that driver, once they are matched with a Ping.
> 
> The second screenshot is what passenger gets when they Scroll Down.


That has been there at least as long as I've been a passenger (two years). Though the "unprofessional" category might be more recent, you've alwAys been able to contact support regarding all rides, cancelled or completed.

I used that feature to report a driver over a year ago as a passenger (long before I became a driver). He accepted a ping, then failed too move nor answer calls - I had to cancel and rerequest. I was almost late to something I absolutely could not be late too. In fact this situation happened on three separate occasions - drivers accepting then either not arriving or cancelling while far away and no where near my pickup location.

Nevertheless, you'll notice that reporting here is NOT part of the star rating system. Those are just the options to write support that are part of EVERY ride request once accepted.

Using any of those complaint items will get a refund or credit from Rohit within minutes (much faster than the response we get as drivers). And again, none of these are "star" ratings and as far as I can tell will not affect your rating score.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> ...And again, none of these are "star" ratings and as far as inventory tell will not affect your rating score.


My original comment, which I maintain:
_
All that said, know this, passenger can now leave Reports even on Cancels (Trip never started) and lie or embellish to cause the Cancelling driver trouble. Be careful...._


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy99 said:


> Get over yourself d head. People are not perfect as displayed by you. As an Uber passenger you might call to make sure that there is one nearby and you might still be waiting 2 to 3 minutes before the household gets ready to make the move to the car . God for bid the driver gets upset as that is not in the individuals immediate concern, think about your ultimate goal and that is pleasing the passenger. If that is not your ultimate goal you need to get the F out of this business


My ultimate goal is paying my bills. Unfortunately, that's easier to do by treating the pax like the shits most of them are, NOT by pleasing them. That's the way Uber has set it up, so that's how I operate.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> My original comment, which I maintain:
> _
> All that said, know this, passenger can now leave Reports even on Cancels (Trip never started) and lie or embellish to cause the Cancelling driver trouble. Be careful...._


The same way a pax can get into trouble when we "report" them, which seems to be not at all...

I think Rohit ignores most of this, especially rides that dont actually take place.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Merc7186 said:


> Hard disagree....these college kids all jump into our cars and almost every single one of them has IPhone 8s....I can't afford an IPhone 8, so don't give me 'They have college loans to pay for' shtick because they aren't paying them yet.


Agreed. I had the same android for 4 years. HAD to finally get a new phone because even replacing the battery wasn't working--simply lost charge faster than my charger could keep up.

I have no sympathy for someone who has to have the newest iPhone right away, is getting an uber from a restaurant to a bar and doesn't tip.

When I was a broke student and even when I was a broke convenience store clerk, if I had to use a cab because my $500 car wasn't running (it wasn't "in the shop" much as I did most repairs myself) I TIPPED.

My entertainment was the $1 movies. No popcorn, no soda. I might sneak a can in if I was feeling daring. I owned no TV. Couldn't have afforded cable anyway.

How many of these "broke" millennialist don't own a tv with some sort of satellite/Netflix/Hulu etc? There's your tip money, right there!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

corniilius said:


> Let me guess, you think we are all in this together. We're not. You are my competition. I don't give a sh*t if you get down rated and neither does anybody else. That's capitalism at it's finest.


You mean
We are not
All together !?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> The same way a pax can get into trouble when we "report" them, which seems to be not at all...
> 
> I think Rohit ignores most of this, especially rides that dont actually take place.


Except that some have posted on here about being deactivated (without ever Starting Trip) for 'driving drunk,' Cancelling because of Race, Cancelling because of disabled passenger and driver driving by and not picking up passenger with a Service Dog. Other than those types of true and/or embellished reports that got drivers deactivated...no problem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Except that some have posted on here about being deactivated (without ever Starting Trip) for 'driving drunk,' Cancelling because of Race, Cancelling because of disabled passenger and driver driving by and not picking up passenger with a Service Dog. Other than those types of true and/or embellished reports that got drivers deactivated...no problem.


Kill Them All.

Let God Sort Them Out !


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Kill Them All.
> 
> Let God Sort Them Out !


AIRBOW!!!

3yrs XVIII ABC


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> ...I had to cancel and rerequest. I was almost late to something I absolutely could not be late too...


So you decided to take an Uber (x?) If I'm honest, I sort of hope you were late.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Trunkcorpse said:


> So you decided to take an Uber. If I'm honest, *I sort of hope you were late*.


Fortunately the next Uber driver was a professional, and not a POS creep trying to game the system for cancellation fees.* I sort of hope you get deactivated*.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Fortunately the next Uber driver was a professional, and not a POS creep trying to game the system for cancellation fees.* I sort of hope you get deactivated*.


I hear you. I'll probably be deactivated in the next month or so. I'll post it for you.
All that aside, I don't understand why people don't take a more reliable form of transportation for important engagements: scheduled taxis come to mind. Even a scheduled Uber Select would work fine. But, Uber X (which I assume you were using) is just a cheap option for a ride. Those who use it for can't miss meetings under strict time constraints are going to be disappointed more than they'd like.
And, let me add, "I'm sorry."
I don't actually hope you were late. I just think using Uber X like it's a Lincoln Town Car car service is not a good idea. But that's what many pax have come to think of it as in a sense.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Trunkcorpse said:


> I hear you. I'll probably be deactivated in the next month or so. I'll post it for you.
> All that aside, I don't understand why people don't take a more reliable form of transportation for important engagements: scheduled taxis come to mind. Even a scheduled Uber Select would work fine. But, Uber X (which I assume you were using) is just a cheap option for a ride. Those who use it for can't miss meetings under strict time constraints are going to be disappointed more than they'd like.
> And, let me add, "I'm sorry."
> I don't actually hope you were late. I just think using Uber X like it's a Lincoln Town Car car service is not a good idea. But that's what many pax have come to think of it as in a sense.


I had more than half an hour wiggle room. Unprofessional drivers should be fired, end of story.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Every single fare I get, I call to verify pickup address, in case of mistake. But these few seconds on the phone tell me A LOT about my rider. I can tell if they're agitated, drunk, snooty, etc. If they are any of the above, I cancel. It's not worth the hassle. ESPECIALLY if they are drunk. That $150 cleaning fee is a joke. I can do that in like 5-6 average black car fares.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Unprofessional drivers should be fired, end of story.


Well, you're contracting through a company that's more unprofessional than any of it's contracted drivers. A company that, as evidenced by it's own actions, disagrees with your position on this matter entirely.
Great drivers get deactivated all the time for little to no reason. Drive long enough, and no matter how 'professional' you are, you will ultimately get deactivated (maybe even permanently.)
Again, you'll be the first to know about mine so that you can get your schadenfreude.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I had more than half an hour wiggle room. Unprofessional drivers should be fired, end of story.


LOL! Uber is a not a real job, therefore, one cannot get fired. I'm glad you had enough time to reach your destination, but drivers are only obligated to get you there. How fast you get there is a totally different issue. I had some ignorant Princessa actually get upset because she selected Uberpool and ended up being late because she didn't count on other riders needing a pool ride as well. The other pax and I laughed our assess off after I dropped her off. Point being, if you are going to Uber there, plan on arriving an hour ahead of time. Otherwise, drive yourself. We don't get paid enough for punctuality.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

corniilius said:


> LOL! Uber is a not a real job, therefore, one cannot get fired. I'm glad you had enough time to reach your destination, but drivers are only obligated to get you there. How fast you get there is a totally different issue. I had some ignorant Princessa actually get upset because she selected Uberpool and ended up being late because she didn't count on other riders needing a pool ride as well. The other pax and I laughed our assess off after I dropped her off. Point being, if you are going to Uber there, plan on arriving an hour ahead of time. Otherwise, drive yourself. We don't get paid enough for punctuality.


Wow.

You do realize we are not paid for time, so wasting time on your part is asinine.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Wow.
> 
> You do realize we are not paid for time, so wasting time on your part is asinine.


Rest assured, I waste very little time. I also refrain from breaking the law or putting any undue stress on my vehicle, just because the pax sucks at planning. Not my problem.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


I can't stop crying


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


always shuffle if you have the opportunity.


----------



## Waffles (Oct 25, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


I agree but unfortunately we live in a dog eat dog world and are doing a dog eat dog job. Screening, canceling and angling is so prevalent among full timers, it's a joke.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


Who the **** cares?
When my customers start to complain about being canceled on. I tell them why they got canceled on. Lol
Rate me bad I don't give a ****. 
But really I just flip it on the driver and massage their ego for a few minutes. 
While I curse the day they were born in my head.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I cancel as soon as I’m eligible to be paid. Waiting additional time just rewards Bad Behavior by Passengers. Uber pays us as little as they deem appropriate to assure a sufficient Driver Force. I’m not a Limo Driver I’m working for peanuts and I’m not giving one extra consideration. Uber knows what they are doing. As in any Economic Transaction You Get What You Pay For


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> I see what you did there......
> 
> In defense of pax, I have picked up Uber pax and they showed me their app saying I am still several minutes away.


Very true. It's why I always text upon arrival that "I'm here!" because often the app lags. The app often gives bad, wonky directions, so I always check that out before I start toward passenger. The app will take you through the worst maze of Speed Bump streets because its 15 feet shorter. Never assume anything. I am also with those who expect pax to be IN car by 5 if not less.



Michael1230nj said:


> I cancel as soon as I'm eligible to be paid. Waiting additional time just rewards Bad Behavior by Passengers. Uber pays us as little as they deem appropriate to assure a sufficient Driver Force. I'm not a Limo Driver I'm working for peanuts and I'm not giving one extra consideration. Uber knows what they are doing. As in any Economic Transaction You Get What You Pay For


Yet Uber promotes us as "Your Personal Driver" so is it any wonder they have those attitudes?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> The problem with Pin Drop often is that the pax orders the car when they are at the back of the house, so it picks up the address from a neighbor's house instead of the pax address. (I generally tell people to enter the address vs. Pin Drop ... that will ensure drivers can find them and they can avoid cancels)


When they're at the back of their house, it often will take me to the street behind them, especially with gated communities, the app tries to get you to the closest accessible street. Or takes you to an out-only gate. Also, if they don't scroll closely to their pin and drop, it can be up to a quarter mile away.

"HEY! STOP! STAAHP!"

Needs to be a t-shirt.

If I see a Gen Z with dreads, I cancel immediately and keep on driving.



Mista T said:


> You know whats cheaper than a $50k college loan? A $5k Community College loan.
> 
> You whats cheaper than a night of drinking? Buying alcohol and partying with friends at home. Know whats even cheaper? Marijuana. Or juice. Or water.
> 
> ...


I blame some of the millennials' problems on helicopter parenting. It's why they loathe walking.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

htboston said:


> preach, bro
> 
> when you go shopping, do you find the cheapest deals or do you prefer to pay full price?


*when you go shopping, do you find the cheapest deals or do you prefer to pay full price?*

If I want a pair of boots that are in discounted racks for 50% off, I'll certainly expect them to be scuffed or of lesser quality, probably there because they were returned by another customer due to whatever reason. Maybe some discoloration, a snap is missing, etc. I don't shop at the Dollar store and expect to purchase Cristal for $1. If someone wants a ride across the city for mere pennies, they can take the bus: figure out the schedule, walk to the bus stop, sit (possibly stand) amongst 40 other strangers with 40 other smells, then walk another 6 blocks to their final destination after the ride ends. If you want a clean car to pick you up at your exact location, at the exact time of your choice, comfty temperature of your desire, music to your liking, and a safe and smooth ride......your ass needs to tip, just like you should for any other person that provides a SERVICE to you while making zero hourly wage. That's a service position. In the US, tips are both EXPECTED and NECESSARY. Uber lied, they admitted it, and now the tipping option exists for that exact reason. To tip, you cheap ****ers!

Again, the bus is available (and believe me, that bus driver is making an hourly wage) if you want a cheap ride without tipping involved.

If a person doesn't know that tipping for good service is the right thing to do, their parents failed at their #1 responsibility: raising their kid to respect others and act responsibility. They Failed at life, failed their children, failed society as a whole. And now, unfortunately, the rest of the world has to deal with their cheap, atrocious child who has no manners, lacks etiquette of any kind, and feels entitled and believes that everyone exists to better their lives (at no cost to the benefactor of course!)

Why do so so so so many people suck donkey balls? It's amazing. There are just so many hideous people out there in the world. Makes me glad I won't be around when today's millennials are running things. The earth will probably implode and I don't want to see it happen.



melusine3 said:


> When they're at the back of their house, it often will take me to the street behind them, especially with gated communities, the app tries to get you to the closest accessible street. Or takes you to an out-only gate. Also, if they don't scroll closely to their pin and drop, it can be up to a quarter mile away.
> 
> "HEY! STOP! STAAHP!"
> 
> ...


But at least Gen Xers TIP! I mean, their parents taught them manners, which is more than the parents of today's youth can say.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I pondered uberring in my rental just to rake in cancellation fees, but thought better of it. Think I'll save that one for my last few days.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I have this pax, I arrived at destination.
1 min. No one
2 min. He is going outside.
3 min. Start smoking cigarette.
4 min. His friend came home. He chat with him.
5 min. I cancel.

As I start moving slowly.. he ran to my car.. I opened the window.. CYA


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Not true. Many times the rider is thankful you picked them up when the driver cancelled. I never feel bad whe. I cancel on a pax.

I always get a cancellation or 2 a weekend, even when I am perfectly in route.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

htboston said:


> preach, bro
> 
> when you go shopping, do you find the cheapest deals or do you prefer to pay full price?


when you go out for a nice dinner and a couple of cocktails, do you tip the waitress? the bartender?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> I will Cancel whenever passenger is being a dweeb lame person. Other than that, I never do the 'get a whopping $4' cancel fee thing...not worth my time.
> 
> All that said, know this, passenger can now leave Reports even on Cancels (Trip never started) and lie or embellish to cause the Cancelling driver trouble. Be careful....


Report , as in rate or comment?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

2Cents said:


> Report , as in rate or comment?


Only leave a comment (report), they can't rate without trip, still.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

On any cancel?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

2Cents said:


> On any cancel?


Every single one....driver or passenger cancelled.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh well


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> I have this pax, I arrived at destination.
> 1 min. No one
> 2 min. He is going outside.
> 3 min. Start smoking cigarette.
> ...


We should be able to get 10X cancel fee for that kind of behavior.


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> the pax can and will take it out on the next driver. Which probably has been you at some point and if not, just wait. It will unfairly affect your rating cos this pax will have already had a poor experience beforehand and you're inevitably just their punching bag. Is the verbal abuse and childish attitude worth the paycheck every Wednesday?
> 
> You might be able to sway their attitude only so far, and even maybe convince them that you're a pleasant fellow; but revert back to the paycheck question.
> 
> ...


This is very true. I have not had an experience like this with a pax but with UberEats. Two times when I arrive at the restaurant to pick up the food the business owner or attendant is freaking out about the driver before me arguing and abandoning the order and they having to remake it and take complaints from the customer. As soon as I step in the start with the accusations "You guys are this and you guys are that". Some restaurant managers and pax/customers do not understand that we are independent contractors. I've been lucky and after I explain this to them in a calm demeanor it is usually okay, I normally show sympathy for the predicament that the previous driver put them on and tell them that I will do my best to get the order to it's destination quickly but I am sure that one day I will have to take a bad rating and complaint for something that wasn't even my fault.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

shadowjos said:


> This is very true. I have not had an experience like this with a pax but with UberEats. Two times when I arrive at the restaurant to pick up the food the business owner or attendant is freaking out about the driver before me arguing and abandoning the order and they having to remake it and take complaints from the customer. As soon as I step in the start with the accusations "You guys are this and you guys are that". Some restaurant managers and pax/customers do not understand that we are independent contractors. I've been lucky and after I explain this to them in a calm demeanor it is usually okay, I normally show sympathy for the predicament that the previous driver put them on and tell them that I will do my best to get the order to it's destination quickly but I am sure that one day I will have to take a bad rating and complaint for something that wasn't even my fault.


I can see a whole bunch of problems with this:
1) don't do uber eats,
2) explain to restaurant peeps that, unlike them, for you time is money. the order has to be done timely.
3) don't do uber eats,
4) explain to them that you are not Mr. Uber. You don't own the company, you just work here,
5) don't do uber eats,
6) come to grips with the fact that you WILL take a hit for something you don't deserve. Welcome to life.
7) don't do uber eats,
8) never be apologetic for something that is not your fault, or not under your control.
9) don't do uber eats.

The biggest take-away from this, if you can't tell from the above list is: DON'T DO UBER EATS!


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I can see a whole bunch of problems with this:
> 1) don't do uber eats,
> 2) explain to restaurant peeps that, unlike them, for you time is money. the order has to be done timely.
> 3) don't do uber eats,
> ...


I think your point is valid, depending on where you work. however at least here on Long Island, NY you can make quick money by working UberEats on wealthy towns. They are normally very short trips and the orders can be from fancy restaurants. I have gotten the normal Uber fee plus back to back $5 to $7 cash tips for doing very little work. UberEats is my backup plan for when I don't feel like dealing with pax in my car or when it is snowing. I don't like to pick up pax fares when if I am going to be skidding and sliding and driving 10 miles/hour.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

shadowjos said:


> I think your point is valid, depending on where you work. however at least here on Long Island, NY you can make quick money by working UberEats on wealthy towns. They are normally very short trips and the orders can be from fancy restaurants. I have gotten the normal Uber fee plus back to back $5 to $7 cash tips for doing very little work. UberEats is my backup plan for when I don't feel like dealing with pax in my car or when it is snowing. I don't like to pick up pax fares when if I am going to be skidding and sliding and driving 10 miles/hour.


Then skip all the odd numbered rules, and uber on.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The only thing I think about when I cancel on a pax is how soon can I get another pax. If I ever have a tattoo made, it’ll say “4:30”.

I never hide though and if the gps sends me somewhere weird I call my pax.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I pondered uberring in my rental just to rake in cancellation fees, but thought better of it. Think I'll save that one for my last few days.


go out with a bang dont even have to be in the car go to an event, enjoy it, get pinged by someone in the crowd, wait, profit, repeat all day, also works at walmart or any store shop get free gas money while ya do

doh
this what happens when you gamify "jobs" & pay illegal wages from 196-1985


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

I'll text on arrival, call at one minute. If a person can't respond after making the request, getting notifications from uber, text, phone call, then I'll just cancel at 5. I have yet to cancel.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

95% of the time if I cancel on someone, I had a very legitimate reason for doing so. Therefore, I very, very rarely feel bad about it. The very, very rare times that I cancel on someone for a "non legitimate" (by uber's standards, obviously I felt canceling was the right move) reason, I always explain to the pax why, and am very nice and apologetic for it (not only so that the next driver has an easier time, but also because I genuinely want the pax to understand why I'm not taking them. 

I always "do not charge" rider if it's a reason that I can't justify as "legitimate" and never cancel just to get fees (for illegitimate reasons anyway, I'd collect legitimate cancellation fees all day long if I could hehe), so feeling bad about it is almost never an issue for me. As for the pax, I've had 2 that were still upset even after I explained it, but neither were irate or anything.


----------

